
An Analysis of All 1.3M Public Jupyter Notebooks on GitHub - MurizS
https://github.com/activityhistory/jupyter_on_github
======
angleofrepose
Lots of cool stuff around Adam's work, it was really interesting to see what
patterns people had for Jupyter notebooks as maybe the most popular literate
programming environment (?).

I particularly liked the extension he developed [1] and I think it is a good
thematic representation of the work. He's looking at workflows and affordances
of the toolset, and so built a piece himself.

(All things arc towards emacs and org mode)

[1]:
[https://github.com/acrule/janus/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/acrule/janus/blob/master/README.md)

